#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Лучший в мире пали-английский словарь

## Ассаджи

Дамы и господа, изучающие пали!

Разрешите Вас поздравить с появлением на инете словаря Рис-Девидса!

http://www.nibbanam.com/dict.htm
http://www.nibbanam.com/PaliEnglishDictionary.pdf (около 15 Мб)

Лет через надцать может, и появится словарь Маргарет Коун, Критический словарь, а на данный момент словарь Рис-Девидса не имеет равных по глубине, объему и яркости мысли.

----------


## До

Так вроде он давно в интернете. По крайней мере полтора года там.

----------


## Ассаджи

Так то он был в он-лайне, а теперь его можно скачать и распечатать целиком одним PDF-файлом. Кроме того, в PDF файле можно делать поиск по словам, правда, без диакритики.

----------


## Ассаджи

Прошу извинить, распечатать его нельзя (защищен от печати), можно только пользоваться на компьютере.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

А Элкомсофт на что? pdf вскрывается как семечки

----------


## Ассаджи

Да, http://www.elcomsoft.ru восхищает пофигистской смелостью  :Smilie: 

А вот по-видимому более удобная версия того же словаря:

http://www.buddhistboards.com/downlo...Dictionary.pdf (меньше 10 Мб)

среди других материалов на

http://www.buddhistboards.com/download/

----------

